# Burton Ions feel great.. Until I strap in



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

It sounds like you are strapping in too tight. If the boots feel great walking around in and only hurt when you strap in, it has to be some sort of pressure being put on the boot by the binding. If you think about boots, they're pretty thick, so if you tighten your bindings so much that you feel it in your foot, it's probably too tight. I would play around with your bindings to see if you can find a comfortable spot.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

rvcasrfr said:


> I bought a pair of 2012 Ions brand new... I got Superfeet and got the boots heat molded which helped a lot of pressure points and after 2 days of riding they seem to be pretty damn broken in. When I am wearing them and walking around they fit like a regular shoe and I'm quite blown away by tight and comfortable they are. I imagine strapping in and feeling fused to my board and floating on a powder day... But when I strap in ALL kinds of pain starts to set in real quickly. I am strapping into Cartel ESTs and I have made sure that all straps are centered over the boots. I tighten bindings until I feel resistance, then maybe one more click so my boots don't lift out of the binding on sharp toeside turns. Within a few minutes my feet are on fire. What gives? Are they still breaking in? Any advice?


Did you heat mould them?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've noticed this with the boots I've had the past 3 yrs: NBx686, Burton Ion, and Burton Imperial. I think because they try to make the boot so low-profile, lightweight, and minimal, it results in very little material on the upper part. Without the additional padding or whatever you're used to, you feel the straps more when you really crank them down. Looking at something with a really bulky upper like the Vans Aura, I would imagine it would be much less noticeable with those.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't forget that your feet need to adjust to the boots, not to mention the rigors of riding in them. I find it's always a process early in the season. I'd give it a couple of weeks of riding.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup. My feet were on fire the first day of the season.

Also, make sure your angle are good. Weird angles could be positioning your feet up against the boot somehow.

Try just strapping in at home and not riding. Still hurt?


----------

